# Health risks with shrooms?



## DogWisperer (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys i'm interested in maybe trying shrooms some time in my future, but being paranoid me im afraid i could damage my body. I wanted to know if shrooms harm you body and most importantly my brain. Im not planning on doing them a whole lot, but i want to make sure i don't damage my body( excluding poor choices being made during the trip). I am aware acid and those types of drugs damage your body/brain wich is why id never try those types of drugs (also due to there highly addictive qualities). So please feel free to answer or add on to this.

-thanks


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 16, 2009)

It is untrue that they hurt or damage you in any way. LSD, lysergic acid diethylamide is one of the safest substances known to man in terms of being a psychoactive substance. These drugs are pharmacuticles, MDMA, LSD even meth. But they only will cause damage if you go above and beyond the extreme. Most of these substances are likely used on a daily basis by some people who are functioning society types. Honestly mushrooms is more likely to cause you harm because say the mushrooms were growing in arsenic rich substrate then the mushrooms you eat will contain arsenic, but if you took the mushrooms and attempted at a psilocybin/psilocin extraction then you would have a more sure product. But honestly if you don't want to do them don't, but if you feel like some of the information you have been given in life is a complete lie, then try mushrooms or a stronger psychedelic (mind manifesting) drug and crack your head open in the spiritual sense.

Peace

P.S. I have done mushrooms a few times, but acid like 5 or 6 and mdma only once. So it really is personal preferences well as the setting and just the quantum reality of nature.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 16, 2009)

shrooms are posison, they will kill you if you eat to many, be careful, start with a gram and work your way up, shrooms or lsd do not hurt you chemically, shrooms can posion you, lsd cannot, lsd is safer, id say go with some lsd.


----------



## socalrippin (Sep 16, 2009)

first off let me tell you mushrooms are no joke they will have you ""tripping" literally! i have done them many times and enjoyed it most of the times but if your not in the right state of mind and environment they can be a nightmare except for its real. if i were you i would eat no more than half an eighth 1.7 g. and see how you like it. that experience should be enough to tell you whether or not mushrooms are for you.

second i dont believe they damage your brain like acid but i can tell you a little story about my when my cousin and i did shrooms. we both ate a half eighth maybe a bit more and went walking out in the hills by our house. it was cool we were having fun but my cousin kept saying he felt odd "compressed" is the word he kept using, whatever that meant i kind of felt the same way at the time. we head back home and plAY XBOX MX VS ATV my cousin was watching me play and we were both mesmorized by how real it looked. we thought we were in the game. we both just daze off into the game for a while then out of nowhere my cousin layed back on the bed he was sitting on and arched his back and his eyes started rolling around. he was totally out of it almost unconcious but he was moving but all tensed up. i had to smack the shit out of him to snap him out of it. he was white as a ghost and couldnt walk for a while after and he was just all out of it. he was so scared i had to sleep on the floor next to him that night, we actually stayed up watching half baked for the most part which was hillarious. the scary part is he said he felt different for a long time after that and he wont smoke weed at all anymore because he said it makes him trp out almost like shrooms and he even passed out from smoking weed after the shrroms incident.

im not trying to scare you out of doing shrooms. just sharing my 2 cents. i have in fact done them a few times since then and have had no problems. i believe it was something different about my cousin that caused this. i actuallty think the shrooms caused him to have an epileptic seizure. on the front page of all video game booklets there is a warning about having epileptic seizures.


----------



## socalrippin (Sep 16, 2009)

also if i must say i would definitely go with some nice clean mdma "xtc" or do it with shrooms or lsd, that is simply amazing!


----------



## Gianni (Sep 16, 2009)

Socalrippin has some smart things to say and then...

NEVER MIX 2 SUBSTANCES YOU ARE INEXPERIENCED WITH.

Although mixing e and other psychedelics is the probably the coolest thing in the world, dont do it until you have done each substance a couple of times.

There are no physical dangers to mushrooms or lsd, but there some psychological risks you are taking, but nothing that cant be accessed. 

Does you close family member with schizophrenia, are in the midst of a life crisis (family member dying, bad breakup, drug addiction, obsessively worrying about where your life is going, repressed guilt) things of this nature, these kind of emotional problems MAY be cause for staying away from psychedelics (at least until you have them sorted out).

There is no addictive properties to the psychedelic drugs.

Otherwise, take half an eighth of mushrooms and have fun, be in a safe environment and have a trusted sober friend on call. 

happy trails


----------



## DogWisperer (Sep 16, 2009)

Really i thought shrooms and lsd hurt your brain and made you...well not as smart. Like you see those washed out bums that do meth and acid, and it's nearly impossible to have an educated conversation with them. I also know people who have done meth, crack, and acid, and they've ruined their nerves making them constantly shake. I duno i just want to keep my health and sanity.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 16, 2009)

No those are just dumb people that try those drugs, some of them get shell shocked during the trip and just can't cope with the shit that they learn, others have preexisting health conditions or are hard abusers. I don't know a single normal, and I use that term loosely, person that has tried shrooms once and is changed in any profound way if they don't want to take that part of the trip in. I'm sure you will be fine but start with a low dose so you can control where it takes easier. On high doses you really just have to let the drug do its bidding or else you have a hell of a time trying to be in control for eight hours or whatever.

Peace


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone who does any real drug for any period of time will be fucked up, its called being shot just, do it in moderation and youll be fine man, start low and work ur way up


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> shrooms are posison, they will kill you if you eat to many, be careful, start with a gram and work your way up, shrooms or lsd do not hurt you chemically, shrooms can posion you, lsd cannot, lsd is safer, id say go with some lsd.


Common myth. The mechanics of psilocybe are not making you trip because of being poisoned. It is relatively non-toxic.

_"Psilocybin makes up roughly 1% of the weight of Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms, and so nearly 1.7 kilograms of dried mushrooms, or 17 kilograms of fresh mushrooms, would be required for a 60 kg person to reach the 280 mg/kg LD50 rate of rats."_

*LD50* _Psilocybin:_ is 280 mg/kg

_"Estimates for the lethal dosage (LD50) of LSD range from between 200 µg/kg to more than 1 mg/kg of human body mass"_

When did the number 280 become less than the number 1? I am pretty sure if I read correctly, Psilocybin is 280-1,400 times less likely to kill you than LSD according to the LD50.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 16, 2009)

shrooms *are* safe, I dont know what these guys are talking about???


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

i proved that on page 1..


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I was speaking to the posts who said shrooms are poison lol thats silly, yeah they're poison if you eat 2 oz haha


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah.. I've heard it a lot lately actually.. people associate poisonous mushrooms fuckin ya up with psilocybe for some reason. lol.. they make you trip because they contain psilocybin, not because they poison ya


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah aint the psilocyben the blue parts in the shrooms?


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

Not quite, close. 

_*"*The blue-staining reaction, while not completely understood, is thought to be a caused by a degradation reaction of psilocin, hence the degree of bluing in a Psilocybe fruiting body correlates directly with the concentration of psilocin in the mushroom.*"*_


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 16, 2009)

getting mentally addicted .... just kidding haha unless your into that kind of shit.. you know floating around and all that jazz


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha! I have vertigo, does that count


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 16, 2009)

DogWisperer said:


> Really i thought shrooms and lsd hurt your brain and made you...well not as smart. Like you see those washed out bums that do meth and acid, and it's nearly impossible to have an educated conversation with them. I also know people who have done meth, crack, and acid, and they've ruined their nerves making them constantly shake. I duno i just want to keep my health and sanity.



You've met a choice few people and most people that are using hard substances and maintain are very hard to figure out unless you know what you're looking for. Some people just can't maintain, while others are able to with most drugs so it's not accurate to lump all meth, crack and acid users to this. Acid isn't addictive and physically dangerous, only if one is psychologically unprepared. there;s nothing major to say but look at the hundreds of thousands if not millions of people w ho took acid in the 60s and think about they're running the businesses and the country today. It couldn't been too bad if it started an entire movement dedicated to peace...real dangerous.
Meth is psychologically addictive but about as physically addictive as smoking weed, I choose weed over speed any day but I wouldn't turn it down or indulge if possible. 
Crack, well crack's extremely physically addictive, lasts in short bursts and causes addicts want to do more around every half hour to an hour (from what I hear, no experience thankfully.) this drug I don't know of anyone who really can maintain and I've been told it takes as little as 10 days to become at least somewhat addicted to crack, far less than most drugs. This drug I believes fuck people up more than the rest, and heroin is in my opinion 2nd to crack. It's not good to lump people together when you don't have all the information.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread is so full of bullshit I don't know where to start

Firstly lets start with the question of the topic.

There are mainly types of psycoactive cubes... 
One is the amanitas, which have muscamol as the active chemical, but it is only produced when some toxins in the shroom is converted into it, during drying... (kinda like the good cannaboids forms during curing weed)
The other group is the psilocybe's or cubes as they are often refered as. These have 3 diffirent chemicals that are active, in diffirent ratio's depending on strain. These are neurochemicals acting on your brain, the same way serotonin does... i.e. its a brain chemical 

PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR EXPLAINING STUFF SO DUMBED DOWN, ITS STILL BETTER THAN THE OTHER SHIT IN THIS THREAD.

The arcenic and any poison story you ever read regarding this group, is absolute fantasy. Allthough it may as I think post two stated, convey arsenic from substrate to the fruit, it is not the bad type of arcenic you think of... it is a substance we are in contact with daily. Quite frankly if it was the other way round, you'd be dead from handleing the substrate long before the shrooms fruited.

Toxicity (quoted from the wikipedia)

"The toxicity of psilocybin is low; in rats, the oral LD50 is 280 mg/kg, approximately one and a half times that of caffeine. When administered intravenously in rabbits, psilocybin's LD50 is approximately 12.5 mg/kg[23] (however rabbits are extremely intolerant to the effects of most psychoactive drugs). The lethal dose from psilocybin toxicity alone is unknown at recreational or medicinal levels, and has never been documented. Psilocybin makes up roughly 1% of the weight of _Psilocybe cubensis_ mushrooms, and so nearly *1.7 kilograms of dried mushrooms, or 17 kilograms of fresh mushrooms*, would be required for a 60 kg person to reach the 280 mg/kg LD50 rate of rats.
People taking lithium should exercise caution with psilocybin as the combination has led to seizures in several anecdotal reports."

I would add the logical threat from eating contaminated mushrooms, but 90% of negative possible side effects are totaly created by the brain. In other cultures with more experience these possible purges are concidered as nothing other than normal and cleansing.

just grow your own, it takes 1 month, and then you know what you have is clean.

Also there is no such thing as a bad mushroom trip (unless you happen to eat contaminated stuff at the same time - then it realy has no flipside). The WORST that can happen is that your bullshit filter breaks and you are no longer able to face yourself without all the constructs you create to allow you to to the most horrible things daily without blinking. You truely see yourself with no place to hide, and you have no business playing in the sun until you know what hides in the darkness of your own mind. That being said, about 2 hours into what some would call (up to that point) a bad shroom trip, you have a breakthrough, flooding you with the endorphins of a hug after hiding as a child. Then suddenly things make sense, you accepted your newfound knowledge had your tears of joy and everything is better than perfect. It is a mystical statewhich will leave you awed by the magic that trancends time and space and seperation.

It is not a party state. I realy just don't have time for people who want to do 2g doses and try to party themselves with a few mild halucinations. 5g dry or 60g wet is the dose, I don't care if you are big or small. It is a whole diffirent ballgame than playing with small doses. And its not something you'll be repeating often, I guarantee that, yet it will be some of your most valued moments on earth.

On to LSD
LSD also has physicaly no effect on the body in the traditional sense. It has been shown that it does affect organisms at the RNA level. In other words the possible effects bad or good is transfered to the offspring.you are free to google it, there are some published papers on the topic. 
LSD is also a have to experience, that is almost guaranteed to drive you mad for a while. All it does is amplify the insanity found in your life anyway so that you can SEE it and do something about it...or accept it. Once again, virtualy no conceivable physical danger possible appart from fighting your personal darkside and not just accepting it and figuring out what, if anything, you want to change.

It is realy sad that shamanic traditions in the west was suppressed to virtual non-existance. The rituals and belief systems were part of a copeing mechanism, much like christains would quote the bible on virtualy any aspect of their lives and then just accept it and go on with things...it keeps the gears oiled and does not realy allow for people to have their own offtangent experiences, protecting the group.

So for LSD and shrooms I wouldn't be worried about the physical substance as much as I'd worry about my own state of metal health and endurance before hand.
Personaly I'm more prone to LSD than shrooms, although nothing beats the wise magic of the mushroom. MAGIC, no other explanation possible.

PS... I have yet to see a psilocybin extraction tek that actualy yields crystals... 

PS, shep and NJ12net gave you some solid advice... I can actualy vouch for the crack as I spend some time addicted to that shit... was hooked on the first drag, spend most of my paycheck that same night.

I can realy recommend every one should do mushrooms, LSD and DMT at some ppoint in their life, even if they have to train themselves with small doseses to handle personal psycosis.


----------



## odinfolk (Sep 17, 2009)

Shrooms are as safe as can be  But like the other gentleman said, if you eat too much or have a "bad trip", it will be pretty crazy. But luckily, if you fry too hard, it will wear down to a calming fry after a couple hours. I've shroomed a lot, and only twice did I over do it. You'll live  go shroom, you'll be happy did--promise


----------



## Anubis578 (Sep 17, 2009)

The first page of this thread contains a surprisingly large amount of misinformation.

Psilocybe mushrooms are safe. They are not addictive in any way, and they do not do lasting damage.

They are also not poisonous. However, there are strains of poisonous mushrooms that look very similar to some Psilocybe mushrooms. Mixing up the two can be fatal, and the confusion concerning the toxicity of Psilocybe mushrooms is the result of that error.


----------



## RadiatedDestiny (Jan 16, 2011)

DogWisperer said:


> Really i thought shrooms and lsd hurt your brain and made you...well not as smart. Like you see those washed out bums that do meth and acid, and it's nearly impossible to have an educated conversation with them. I also know people who have done meth, crack, and acid, and they've ruined their nerves making them constantly shake. I duno i just want to keep my health and sanity.


Go to erowid.com or shroomery.com and look it up, shrooms are actually very positively enlightening.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

whoever is feeding you this lsd does harm to your body is bullshit.

take some LSD and see for yourself how harmless it is.

you WILL harm yourself on LSD if you take a HEAVY dose.
and when i say HEAVY....i mean *HEAVY*
and i challenge you to even find a source that can supply you acid that strong.

lsd's potency has dumbed down about 5 times it's original potency since the early 70s.
that generation knew that our generation would still take LSD.
they dumbed the potency down to save our generation's minds and future generations to come...


----------



## Luger187 (Jan 16, 2011)

listen to ANC. he knows whatsup

ive only done shrooms once(sadly...want to again though) and it really did blow my mind haha. i just hung out at my house with my gf. we tripped all night long, just starin at the ceiling and my painting in my room. after a while, i went to piss(had to sit down though LOL) and started trippin even more on the wallpaper and other things

u know those bath mats that have tons of suction cups on one side? well there was a clear one draped over the bathtub, with a towel draped over that. the bath mat was sticking out about 6 inches from the towel, and i swear to fucking god it started crawling like a snail. the mat would ease forward a bit, then the towel would follow. i watched this for like 10 minutes lol

then when i went to leave the bathroom, i saw this jar thats skinny and tall. its for decoration(women...lol). to me it looked like a dick and balls, and i couldnt stop laughing at it. i went and got my gf, and we both laughed at it for a while. later on when we were just sitting around trippin, every time one of said dick jar, we would go into fits of histerical laughter for literally 10-15 minutes

if that sounds fun to u, do it


----------



## Irollfatties (Jan 16, 2011)

Although this post is pretty old, i will add to it. I've tripped on shrooms over a 100 times in my life (prob close to 200) and i'm in my twenties. Shrooms will not perma fry you like people who huff paint and other chemicals. Do the shrooms in moderation and you will have a blast. Whoever said you need to be in the right state of mind and the right environment is correct. You need to be with good friends that are just like you, hopefully laid back and chill. Don't invite the crazy dude that freaks out sometimes when hes drunk, because more than likely he will freak out and ruin everyones trip. I don't do shroms alot anymore, you kinda grow out of them but every now and then i do take them, prob once or twice a year.

Oh yeah, i went to college and graduated in the top of my class and this was after ive shroomed over 100 times so yes, shrooms are completely safe.. I've only tripped on LSD twice in my life and do molly....or should i say allow Molly to do me....


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 16, 2011)

only thing i would strongly recommend is having a "sitter" if experimenting for the first time and have fun! I use probably once a week on fridays just to unwind and open my mind, different types effect different people in ways but mostly giggles, body buzz, head high and of course visuals. the kind that i have have are great i make tea with them and measure out about 3 1/2 - 4 fl oz this is a good page to check out for dosing http://www.shroomery.org/6257/Magic-Mushroom-Dosage-Calculator hope this helped a bit good info from ANC


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 16, 2011)

cows love um!theyre always tripping.well in a place not to far from where i live magic mushrooms used to grow wildly in a feild.the cows there loved muching on um.they looked fucked up whenever i saw um.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 16, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> cows love um!theyre always tripping.well in a place not to far from where i live magic mushrooms used to grow wildly in a feild.the cows there loved muching on um.they looked fucked up whenever i saw um.


ahahahaa tripping cows I never saw such a thing but there was a wild grows up in the rural areas north IL too bad end of season


----------

